# Statistics



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

I propose a new sticky thread, a kind of bible for road infrastructure section 

Statistics ! :cheers: A data of existing motorways and expressways in Europe (let's start with it, then we we can think of how suit here countries from other continents)

Under every country there will be a list of sections u/c, lenghts and dates of supposed finish etc. 

Feel free to post.

It will be a nice summary of road infrastructure


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

_Motorways and Expressways of Europe_

Albania
*Austria*

Motorways (Autobahnen)
Existing:

A1....
A2....
A3....
A4....
A6....
A7....
A8....
A9....
A10...
A11....
A12....
A13....
A14....
A21....
A22....
A23....
A24....
A25....
Together

U/C


Together.

Expressways (Schnellstrassen)

S1....
S2....
S4....
S5....
S6....
S16....
S31....
S33....
S35....
S36....
S37....
Together

U/C



Together:


Belarus
Belgium
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Bulgaria
*Croatia*

Motorways (Avtoceste)
Existing:

A1....
A2....
A3....
A4....
A5....
A6....
A7....
Together:

U/C

A1....
A5....
A7....
A8(upgrade)....
A9(upgrade)....
Together

Expressways (Brza ceste)

B8....
B9....

Cyprus
Czech Republic
Denmark
Estonia
Finland
France
Georgia 
Germany 
Greece
Hungary
Iceland
Ireland 
Italy
Kazakhstan
Latvia
Liechtenstein
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Macedonia 
Malta 
Moldova
Monaco
Montenegro
Netherlands
Norway
*Poland*

Motorways (Autostrady)
Existing:

A1....106,4 km
A2....253,9 km
A4....364,8 km
A6....21,7 km
A18....7 km 
Together: 761,3 km

U/C:

A1....114 km
A4....71,3 km
A8....27,4 km 
Together: 210,5 km

Expressways (Drogi ekspresowe)
Existing:

S1....84,5 km
S3....89,4 km
S5....40 km 
S6....38,6 km
S7....105 km
S8....34,4 km
S10...37 km
S11....9,5 km
S12....8 km
S17....18,8 km
S19....6 km
S22....50,2 km
S69....17 km 
S86....5 km
Together: 515,3 km

U/C
S3....81,6 km
S5....10,4 km
S6....16,3 km
S7....50 km
S8....28,6 km
S10....31,7 km
S11...21,9 km
S19....5 km
S69....11,8 km
Together: 243,7 km

Portugal
Romania 
Russia
San Marino 
Serbia
Slovakia 
*Slovenia*

Motorways (Autoceste)
Existing:

A1....
A2...
A3...
A4....
A5....
Together

U/C


Together

Expressways (Hitra ceste)

H3....
H4....
H5....
Together

U/C


Together

Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Turkey
Ukraine 
M3....16 km

United Kingdom


Under each name of the country data will be added, as soon as it is collected

My dream is also big map in PDF format which shows road development in Europe


----------



## mapman:cz (Jan 14, 2007)

Czech Republic recommended sources (updated on major changes):

Existing stretches: http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/data.htm 

Stretches U/C: http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/stavba.htm


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

romania:
opened to traffic:
a1: bucharest-pitesti, including pitesti bypass 110km
a2: bucharest-cernavoda 151km

u/c sections:
a1:sibiu bypass 15km finish 2010
a3:bucharest-ploiesti 60km finish 2010
campia-turzii - gilau(cluj vest) and suplacu de barcau-bors 118km finish 02.2010

to start construction spring 2009, constructor company already chosen or to be chosen soon:
a1:arad-timisoara 37km finish 2010 or begining 2011
a2:cernavoda - constanta 52km finish 2010 or begining 2011
constanta bypass 22km finish 2011

starting construction in 2009:
a1:deva-orastie 35km
a3:gilau(cluj vest)-mihailesti 24km
mihailesti-suplacu de barcau 76km

you see, at the end of 2009 we should have quite some 450 kms u/c.that's quite impessive, i hope the newly elected government can keep its promises regarding infrastructure despite economic crisis.

another big projects u/c around the country:
basarab overpass(bucharest)-2km finish 2010
vidin-calafat bridge over danube finish 2010
rehabilitation works on major national roads
timisoara bypass


----------



## maslina (Aug 3, 2007)

Mateusz, I will give information for Croatia as soon as I get some time off. But one question, how come you listed Kosovo as a country? I think you should change this, since it is not correct information.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, this is some example data, as you can see, we have some statistics from Poland, I want to present statistics of other countries in same layout


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Croatian facts are in my sig  but today we got 40 new km's so i must change it. and translate it into english


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

so Croatia: 

A1 457 km (-12 km for tunnels Sveti Rok and Mala Kapela which will be upgraded onto full profile in 6 months), so 445 km built + 12 km upgrading

A2 59 km (of which 4 km is built as expressway and waits upgrade and 1 km to new future border crossing with SLO), so 55 km built + 4 km upgrading + 1 km planned

A3 305 km

A4 97 km

A5 23 km built + 32 km u/c + 33 km planned

A6 81 km

A7 16 km built + 6 km built as expressway 

B8 64 km expressway

B9 77 km expressway (upgrading into motorway)

A11 9 km u/c

other expressways:
1+1 (multilevel interchanges)
D8 (Diračje - Orehovica) 11 km - upgrade u/c
D33 10 km (Šibenik - A1)
D522 (Udbina - A1) 15 km
Dunknown (Bisko - A1) 4 km

2+1

2+2 or 3+3 (multilevel interchanges)
A7 (Orehovica - Sv. Kuzam) 6 km + 9 km u/c
D1 (Split - Dicmo) 19 km
D8 (Matulji - Diračje) 3 km
D28 (Sv. Helena - Gradec) 25 km
D502 (Zadar - A1) 18 km
Dunknown (Bisko - A1) 2 km


2+2 (same level interchanges)
D1 (Zagreb - A1) 5 km
D1 (Karlovac - A1) 6 km
D8 (Kaštel Gomilica - Stobreč) 15 km

*total built:*
*motorways - 1022 km*
*expressways - 296 km* (incl. motorways' parts built as expressways)

u/c
motorways 41 km
expressways 9 km


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

How about keeping here in this thread the most up-to-date maps of motorway network of each country?


----------



## bozata90 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bulgaria:*

Finished
A1 - Trakia motorway - 270 km
A2 - Hemus motorway - 145 km
A3 - Cherno more - 10 km
A? - Maritsa - 37 km
A? - Struma - 18 km

_Total:470km_

U/C
A? - Lyulin - 19 km

Sofia ringroad will not be officially motorway.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Struma-A6  Currently just E-79

About map, yeah that's a nice idea, let's sort out data first and then we can think about map


----------



## ajch (Dec 20, 2008)

Spain (at the end of 2007)

total lenght = 14689 km
toll motorways = 2972 km
free motorways and expressways = 10041 km
dual carriage ways = 1676 km

Reference
INE / INEbase / Services / Transport and annexed activities. Communications / Roads network, vehicles, drivers and accidents /
http://www.ine.es/jaxi/menu.do?type=pcaxis&path=/t10/a109/a01/&file=pcaxis&L=1&divi=&his=


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

bozata90 said:


> *Bulgaria:*
> 
> Finished
> A1 - Trakia motorway - 270 km
> ...


Why will the Sofia ringroad not be a motorway officially? I hope all the junctions will be grade seperated. And the construction of the Struma motorway should start at the beginning of next year.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

edit, it's been erased


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

We've got many main roads in the Netherlands, also called "rijkswegen". Some of these are partly not motorway though. This is a list of all Rijkswegen:

A1 - 157 km
A2/N2 - 213 km
N3 - 10 km
A4 - 119 km
A5 - 7 km
A6 - 101 km
A7/N7 - 236 km
A8 - 10 km
A9/N9 - 96 km
A10 - 32 km
N11 - 21 km
A12 - 137 km
A13 - 15 km
N14 - 5 km
A15/N15/A18 (all part of Rijksweg 15) - 203 km
A16 - 56 km
A17 - 26 km
A20 - 39 km
A22 - 8 km
A27 - 109 km
A28 - 187 km
A29 - 13 km
A30 - 18 km
A31/N31 - 67 km
A32/N32 - 63 km
N33 - 72 km
A35/N35 - 119 km
N36 - 26 km
A37 - 42 km
A38 - 1,5 km
A44/N44 - 28 km
N46 - 35 km
N48 - 22 km
A50/N50 - 151 km
N57 - 77 km
A58/N58 - 146 km
A59/59 - 121 km
N61 - 20 km
A65/N65 - 22 km
A67 - 75 km
N69 - 17km
A73 - 114 km
A76 - 27 km
A77 - 10 km
A79 - 17 km
N99 - 19 km

That are all the Rijkswegen. Quite much


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

I try to find some more ergonomic way to put this data together... it would be easy in Excel, does this web site support HTML ? I would code a table


----------



## mapman:cz (Jan 14, 2007)

Mateusz said:


> I try to find some more ergonomic way to put this data together... it would be easy in Excel, does this web site support HTML ? I would code a table


I don't think so, but if you'll make a screenshot of it and put it here as an image, maybe it'll be fine  Image could be a link to an external site with those tables and maps ) ---(Expressing ideas ......)---


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought about it too, a hi-res screen which would be uploaded here, every so often...


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

How about this? http://www.openstreetmap.org/ Just logging in and editing.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Such thread has to be more flexible in order to function.


----------

